# Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know about everyone in America...but Harry Potter the fourth movie is coming out in Australia on 1st of December.

What are your expectations/ anticipations for this work?



Peoplez can also spill out ideas at: 
this


----------



## TGC (Nov 11, 2005)

It comes out the 18th...as fars as the movie goes i think it should be a good one like the others..i will watch it...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2005)

it comes out here 18th of november, i can't wait, movie looks KICK ASS


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 11, 2005)

Hellz Yeah. I cant wait!
Tho the ppl i know who read the book is all like BOOK>>>>MOVIE!!!
For me its other way around  sry =p..Harry needs a haircut lol.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't wait to see this movie I'm sooo excited  I'm gonna go see it with my family on the 23 so I have to wait 5 days after it comes out


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 11, 2005)

aaaah!! I wish I was in America!!! 18th!!

But I've read in previews that itz rather compressed and lots and lots are left out...

I'll still go watch it~ XD


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a shame. It's rated PG-13, and some kids in my grade are still 12, so we're not allowed to just go see it via school.

I'll prolly get it when it comeso ut on DVD.


----------



## buggies (Nov 11, 2005)

Its comes out on the 17th in Singapore


----------



## Seany (Nov 12, 2005)

looks like another good movie, cant wait


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Nov 12, 2005)

The other Harry Potter movies pretty much sucked. I sure hope this one will be better, although I wouldn't get my hopes up, considering that the fourth book is considerably longer then the 3rd, and even in the 3rd movie so much was cut out, that it affected the story somewhat.


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 12, 2005)

i saw the trailer and ...its looks awsome!
im going to see it in the cinema's just for the action and the dragon stuff, not really fan of harry potter


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2005)

The trailer makes it look awesome...I'm looking forward to it and I'll be seeing it on the 18th.  However, that being said...considering how long the book is and how short the movie is....they are going to leave out many things...like Hermione and the house elves and certain other sub-plot issues that I would like to see in the movie....But the movie should still be awesome...and it's PG-13...they are finally getting darker like the books....


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm going to pre-order tickets and go with friends and family.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see the dragon fight and underwater diving thing


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 12, 2005)

Two of my friends have already seen the sneak preview, and they liked it enough.  It looks cool from the trailer, so I'll go see it.  I read the books and watch the movies, but I'm lenient for the most part, so I can deal with the movie changes.


----------



## Katara (Nov 13, 2005)

My sister and I are watching it on the 18th as well. If I had the chance to skip my tests on Friday I _so_ would've left on Thursday to go home and try for a midnight screening for my sister's sake. But since I do have those tests and my sister still has class, that option's been thrown out the window.

Since I'm not reading the books prior to the movies, I can't really relate to you who're looking forward to certain scenes or whatnot. But the cinematography and how the story plays out is what I'm waiting for.

For the fourth movie, I hope it's not as ... _bright_ as the first two. So I hope the director for this one does it as well as Cuaron did the third. Though if it has anything resembling the rubber duck scene... :_snicker_ I'll be happy.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 13, 2005)

by looking at the trailer, i think that the Goblet of Fire is gonna be the best Harry Potter movie to date. i'm not gonna go watch it on the day it comes out in theatres though. i have to do other things before i can go watch the movie.


----------



## kage_konoha (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm definity going to see this when it comes out, It looks like its going to be the best Harry Potter Movie so far.


----------



## 6th Hokage-sama (Nov 13, 2005)

Having read all of the books, it is safe to say that this is the best one. Number 4 or the Goblet of Fire will be screening in Australia on Dec 1. Not sure about other countries though. Im gonna go see it with my girlfriend. Hahahaha.

Edit- Acually, the movies cost money... i think ill just download it!! YES i am a pirate! HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see it.   Based on the trailer, it looks like it will be great.  Although, I am anxious to see how much of the book will be cut out, considering the length.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 15, 2005)

AmenoKitarou said:
			
		

> aaaah!! I wish I was in America!!! 18th!!
> 
> But I've read in previews that itz rather compressed and lots and lots are left out...
> 
> I'll still go watch it~ XD


well it is 730 some pages long so that can't put in everything but the movie is said to be 4hrs long which is a bit longer than the previous three ooh I can't wait it's gonna be awesome they better not cut out the yule ball.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

I want to see if but i know it would be impossible for the first two months since i won't do an 8 hours line to see the movie.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 15, 2005)

Ah, another year another gay harry potter movie. Seriously, what's so great about a nerd with a scar on his face? Grow up, and grow some balls. Seriouslah naw.


----------



## Inactive veritas (Nov 16, 2005)

Each subsequent harry potter movie is getting better.  The actors are getting better as is the cinematography.  I have high hopes for the upcoming goblet of fire seeing as how I have tickets to opening night at the IMAX theatres.  It'll be a good time.

After this movie comes out though, it'll be a long wait for harry potter fans before the 7th book or the 5th movie comes out.


----------



## Fuko (Nov 16, 2005)

This movie just came out today, November 16, here in the Philippines!
too bad I was too busy with school and other stuff.. 
I'll just watch it this friday.


----------



## C?k (Nov 16, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR IT TO COmE OUT! ..2mrw haha..well friday but w/e


----------



## Black Echo (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, I pre-purchased my tickets a month ago. They are for the 18th, which is tomorrow, and it starts at 11:50am... I pretty much can't wait any longer. So yeah, I know it will be awesome!


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 17, 2005)

I think you should've checked that I came up with this thread first. Sorry to rain on the parade.
Sana's Kazekage Gaara cosplay


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Ah, another year another gay harry potter movie. Seriously, what's so great about a nerd with a scar on his face? Grow up, and grow some balls. Seriouslah naw.



Listen buddy you watch a anime = a cartoon, animation with stupid fake people, i watch it to so i'm not dissing on anime fans but to say one thing stupid when it could of easily been a anime is throwing a stone in a glass house...please think before typing stupid shit.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 17, 2005)

Harry Potter? I cannot wait! I'm going tommorrow, with a group of friends.

Hopefully, it'll be better than the third movie, which was the worst one.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Hopefully, it'll be better than the third movie, which was the worst one.


huh? how'd you come to that conclusion? i thought the third film was made the best.

Im going to see the film at 12:01am tomorrow. the first showing of the movie in the theater. woohoo!!!! im pretty excited since i just rewatched the third movie


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 18, 2005)

sandman109 said:
			
		

> I think you should've checked that I came up with this thread first. Sorry to rain on the parade.
> Link removed



Well yours is about sharing material and theories.

This one is purely about our anticipation and expectations for this movies based on the last few movies + the book.

Itz different threads.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Nov 18, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> well it is 730 some pages long so that can't put in everything but the movie is said to be 4hrs long which is a bit longer than the previous three ooh I can't wait it's gonna be awesome they better not cut out the yule ball.




lol I looking forward more to the quiditch match in that huge stadium and the tourny seeing harry saving the daughter of that Delagoure or something those that are from France I think you know wich I mean sometimes anyoing to remember some names o.O


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 18, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Ah, another year another gay harry potter movie. Seriously, what's so great about a nerd with a scar on his face? Grow up, and grow some balls. Seriouslah naw.


......

LOOK. AT. YOUR. AVATAR.

I just saw the movie right now.  It was pretty good, albeit with a sense of rushedness, and it somewhat dragged until towards the end.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 18, 2005)

it just opened today so either im gonna go and see it like at around midnight tonight ine the big screen down at Lecister Square or i'll go see it in the day time tomorrow.... im anticipating the fact that I will be dissapointed as they are never really that good and those damn kids CAN NOT ACT!! they really suck especially as they are sharing screen time with such amazing actors and actresses this serves to make their inabilities highlited even more


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Listen buddy you watch a anime = a cartoon, animation with stupid fake people, i watch it to so i'm not dissing on anime fans but to say one thing stupid when it could of easily been a anime is throwing a stone in a glass house...please think before typing stupid shit.



i hear that lol


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2005)

i just saw it last night. i really really liked it. they left alot of stuff out from the book but it was still done well.  the special effects are really good too


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2005)

damn lucky people, ima see it next week, but atleast everyone saying it kicked ass.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 18, 2005)

*Sorry About The Confusion!*



			
				AmenoKitarou said:
			
		

> Well yours is about sharing material and theories.
> 
> This one is purely about our anticipation and expectations for this movies based on the last few movies + the book.
> 
> Itz different threads.


I thought that my thread was going to be for both...
I guess I didn't write it up so that everyone could understand it.

Anyway, want to become partner threads? (like, I'll put a link to your thread in mine, you out a link to my thread in yours)

It comes out today anyway, so our threads will most likely die after everyone has seen it. I can't believe I have to wait until Sunday!:sad


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2005)

lol sunday..i gotta wait til next week


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 18, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> i just saw it last night. i really really liked it. they left alot of stuff out from the book but it was still done well.  the special effects are really good too



I agree. While loads of stuff was cut out, what was actually in the movie was wonderful. Special effects were awesome. I really liked the dragon.


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 18, 2005)

sandman109 said:
			
		

> I thought that my thread was going to be for both...
> I guess I didn't write it up so that everyone could understand it.
> 
> Anyway, want to become partner threads? (like, I'll put a link to your thread in mine, you out a link to my thread in yours)
> ...



ok~
partner threads it is!


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 18, 2005)

I was going to go watch it today, but two of my friends were sick, so we decided to go next week =/, which sucks. I was pretty hyped up to watch it.


----------



## Inactive veritas (Nov 19, 2005)

Just watched it in the IMAX theatres and it was pretty spectacular.  The look of the movie was really well done, especially the views of the stadiums.  They left a lot of stuff out, including some parts hat dealt with character development but I think they tried to have a few strong moments of development rather than a gradual showing where they have multiple instances.

A lot of the edits they cut out were mostly subplots and were the correct edits, even though I was somewhat disappointed to find that the movie wouldn't start at the dursleys.  And the ending, eh.  If you watch it, you can decide whether you liked it or not, I personally didn't find it very compelling.

The main problem with the movie in my opinion is that they really should have made it 3 hrs instead of 2 and half.


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, they really compressed the movie. I didn't actually get the fuss about the Yule ball...it just happened so fast. It just happened that Hermione was crying but actually before that scene she was very happy.


----------



## abfluvver (Nov 19, 2005)

That was the most homoerotic children's movie _ever_.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 19, 2005)

I hope they don't destroy this one.

Cinemas aren't showing it yet here. =/

Somewhere around Dec. 23, I think...but honestly...what did anyone see in the 3rd movie? They changed everything totally, and the ending pretty much sucked. So...I saw this movi'es trailer.

I'm hoping it's good as the trailer showed it would be. =/ ABF didn't seem to think so.

 Damn you , ay bee ef! Did it suck that badly? Now you made me think it sucked.


----------



## abfluvver (Nov 19, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it's good as the trailer showed it would be. =/ ABF didn't seem to think so.
> 
> Damn you , ay bee ef! Did it suck that badly? Now you made me think it sucked.


Nono_no_, it WAS good.
It was just so overwhelmingly gay.

Gay doesn't mean bad, it just means gay. O:


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2005)

Huh? Where was the gayness? I saw it yesterday, and no gayness was evidenced to be seen.

The two big fat disappointments:

THEY CUT OUT THE QUIDDITCH WORLD CUP MATCH! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! After like 5 minutes of hyping the audience, they completely skip the match! WTF?

Baby Voldemort wasn't as ugly as the book made him out to be. He was supposed to have cracked, lava-like skin.

A minor disappointment was taht he didn't mention the missing Death Eaters.

Oh well, this movie BLEW away the thrid movie though, which in my opinion shold have never been made. 3rd movie<pile of garbage.


----------



## darkspark (Nov 19, 2005)

bah, you people, disracting me from studying by mentioning this movie... i wanna go see it!!! but i can't until tomorrow... (actually, i was going to skip it until next week, because of a final next week, but a friend mentioned it in class, and, well, ya, now i'm going tomorrow....)
damn, i was hoping to see the world cup....


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2005)

yeh from what ive heard its a major dissapointment..all rushed ..dam i still wanna see it lol


----------



## Gaara-fan (Nov 19, 2005)

I just watched it with my friend today.

Lots of things were left out, and I felt that the movie was a bit rushed.  But still, there were some good and funny parts.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2005)

i watched it yesterday night and i thot it was really good. it was way better than the other three and it had so much more content. i loved the setting and well..the whole thing . people who hasn't watched it yet, you gotta.


----------



## sperish (Nov 19, 2005)

Saw it today. Never read the books--just because. I enjoyed myself though...especially *Durmstrang.* WHOOOA. RUFF. +___+!


----------



## Shadowknux (Nov 20, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Baby Voldemort wasn't as ugly as the book made him out to be. He was supposed to have cracked, lava-like skin.



Voldemort is only suppose to resemble a harlequin fetus in his baby form. He is generally suppose to have chalk white skin. Speaking of his appearance; WTF, no red eyes? And him being shorter than Lucius bothered me. On of his traits is suppose to be that he is very tall, and pretty much towers over his servants. It was hard to take him seriously when he was confronting Lucius, because Lucius was looking down at him and sneering.

I would like to know how the movie was considered to be homoerotic also. All I noticed was that Kakaroff and Snape being caught looked suggestive. As did Barty Crouch Jr's tongue flick to Snape. And Harry and Cedric's little tussle near the end of the maze. And Moody molesting Harry after the Graveyard scene. And Voldemort fawning over Cedric's good looks.

Okay. So it was very gay. But what can you expect? The books are even more gay. CrouchxPercy is my OTP.


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 20, 2005)

wow that sucks....voldemort being a midget....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 20, 2005)

lol he looks like darth vadar with helmet off


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Nov 20, 2005)

Shadowknux said:
			
		

> And him being shorter than Lucius bothered me. On of his traits is suppose to be that he is very tall, and pretty much towers over his servants. It was hard to take him seriously when he was confronting Lucius, because Lucius was looking down at him and sneering.



Oh, I thought he was too short as well. I started laughing when he was confronting Lucius, because he sorta had to crane his neck a little to see him.


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Nov 20, 2005)

i can't wait to see the movie,, i've read the book and i am soo exicted to see it, my parents are being bitches so i can't see it the weekend it comes out, but a week later, reason cause of my exams and my parents think i should focus on studying,(god damn them jeeze they go nothing better to do than make me wait), and i especially would like to see hermione in the movie, emma watson who plays her is pretty hot and ye, that explains all..


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 20, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> That was the most homoerotic children's movie _ever_.



XD Agreed.
The relationships between the guys and the gals were barely existent even if there was a dance.

Also it pissed me off how much they cut out, I mean they didn't show Hermione and her really dumb free the house elf badges.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 21, 2005)

The movie was good. I'd rate it 7/10 though. I could personally watch the first 2 movies over and over again. The 3rd movie is well made, but just doesn't have the charm. This 4th film is very much like the 3rd and I'd rate it the same IMO. 

I couldn't help but find Mike Newell and some actors didn't quite know the book as well as they ought to:

IN ORDER OF SEVERITY OF MOVIE PROBLEMS: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Having Michael Gambon act Dumbledore like an angry Ian McKellen. WTF? He was portrayed like he was going to *punch out Harry *when his name was announced on the Goblet of Fire. Seriously, Harry isnt Pippin and and Dumbedore is not Gandalf. Stupid. Stupid mistake. This guy is the ultimate wizard. He should act serene, glimmering with triumph in his eyes that he knows he's the best.

Gandalfdore also struck again many times through the film, especially the unveiling of Barty Crouch Junior. He seriously looked like he was going to *whoop his cane out and twat* him. This, I can understand a _ little more_after a death of a student. 

2) The Dementors Kiss with Barty Crouch Junior was removed. This scene was crucial to the books. It gave ambiguity to Snape's motives (afterall, he let Fudge do it), and also set up the whole book of Order of the Phoenix with the Ministry failing to trust Harry's words.

3) Not building up or developing important plot points enough. This happened in PoA too, things just meshed together randomly.

I understand the scriptwriter, Steve Knowles, didn't like the Dumbledore-expains-it-all-moments, but sometimes it was necessary. Or at least, he could write a new scene dedicated to its explaination. I had to explain to a non-book reader what the hell _"Prior Incantatem"_ was. He thought it was stupid, deux-ex-machina, ghosts coming to save Harry at the end.

And at the end, after Cedric is killed, everyone is happy and cheery afterwards. No build up or settling down shown... Harry, Hermione and Ron are smiling and laughing serenely. These morbid kids...


4) The failure for building up and maintaining Voldemort's rise meant that I sat here disappointed at *how inconsistant and non-threatening Voldemort was.* First he says he will make Harry suffer, then the next shot he attempts to Avada Kedavra him. Err... and it happened so fast. Where was the struggle and grave dodging Harry? Seemed like chunks was edited out here... hope they re-insert it for DVD.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. And I was so looking forward to that scene. It also wasn't gritty - It needed to be more terrorizing.

As for Dumbledore, my friend made a good point that of course Dumbledore was going to be different. It's at this point that Harry realizes Dumbledore is vunerable. And Gambon playing him as upset and worried were the only hints in the film that things were really going wrong outside Hogwarts.

The movie as a whole was good. It was more funny and more authentic than any hp movie before it. For the first time the main trio acts normal (or at least they way they do in the books) with everyone else at Hogwarts. GoF was everything I was expecting .... but unfortunately nothing beyond what was expected. It didn't disappoint but it didn't spark a reobsession with HP as I was hoping it would.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Nov 21, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree!!!!  I am against Michael Gambon acting out as Dumbledore....he always sounds so angry.  He is too enthusiastic and energetic in my opinion.  I miss Richard Harris playing Dumbledore ing ...

Gandalfdore :rofl


----------



## Ah B (Nov 21, 2005)

The movie, in general, wasn't bad. They included the key crucial parts (obviously, the tasks), but they left out some good parts, like BD said.

And yes, the only MAJOR problem I had with this movie was Dumbledore. He was way too...angst. "WTF. HARRY. DID YOU PUT YOUR NAME INTO THE GOBLET?!?! *shakes Harry like a gumball machine*"


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> "WTF. HARRY. DID YOU PUT YOUR NAME INTO THE GOBLET?!?! *shakes Harry like a gumball machine*"



:rofl :rofl :rofl  ::gasp:: God, that line just made me laugh for some reason. Well put.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was dissapointed with the graveyard scene as well. Did Voldemort seem a bit hyperactive to anyone?


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 23, 2005)

Lets see, 3 major problems....


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Dumbledore seemed like he was on crack. For a moment i actually thought he was gonna smash Harry. 

2. Voldemort was a ..... pussy.  I mean come on, this guy is suppose to be the scariest thing alive. If i met this guy in a dark alley i would have snuffed him.

3. Was it just me or did Harry's crush on Cho like come out of nowhere? 




So..yeah, this was somewhat fucked up.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2005)

^in the book he just starts to like her in the 4th book even though he's been there for 3 years before that...also you wouldn't snuffed anyone..


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2005)

the big problem with this film was time.. things happened to fast or were glossed over or didnt even happen at all just so they could fit it into the time frame they were aiming for.... I would have prefferd slightly longer if it would have been more detailed..


----------



## Terumaru (Nov 24, 2005)

Absolutely spellbinding.. XD It was a wonderful movie, and I'd have to say the best out of the 4.. but alas.. I still wish The old Dumbledor was playing him.. the new one sucked really bad..also, I've noticed... all the teachers in the new Harry Potter were rather violent. Nowhere in the books does Dumbledor attack Harry in fury.. but y'know those little peeves book readers have.. XD They're a bit annoying D: But the movie was fun over all! ^_^ *Niceguy pose*


----------



## Hazu (Nov 24, 2005)

haha.......dumbledore was so frikking crazy......:rofl
god I miss the old one......

It's a nice movie, of course, but I wanted to see thw weasleys bust the dursleys fireplaceing

plus the first 10 chapters were over in two minutes....

fred an george were the best tho!!!! xDxD


----------



## Freed (Nov 24, 2005)

It's weird how I am an HP fan and althought I had some problems with the third movie, this one did not bother me at all, except for the fact some important stuff was left out..the angry Dumbledore was much more funny than lame..and Voldemort was a pussy, like I always imagined him to be.I really hope they DO make movie 5 into two parts, like it was originally planed for this one.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 24, 2005)

Overall, I really liked the movie. ^_^  I was prepared for alot of things to be cut out, although I was hoping that they would show more of the quidditch world cup, and Victor's pronounciation of "Hermione".  Another thing that bothered me was how angry Dumbledore was portrayed as. =/  However, the graveyard scene was well done.  

I really hope they break up the next movies into two parts, though.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 25, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Ah, another year another gay harry potter movie. Seriously, what's so great about a nerd with a scar on his face? Grow up, and grow some balls. Seriouslah naw.


You're telling us to grow up yet, here you are, having a DBZ avatar... :amazed


----------



## NaRa (Nov 25, 2005)

I watched it for the second time today.As a whole it fealt really rushed.I was hoping that it would refreshin my memory on what happened but it merely covered the main points and such.Personally I would've prefeed a 6 hour long movie with every detail.I really hope they don't half the next book.I mean i can't take that kind of wait and i mean this movie was pretty rushed for a reason.They are two books down and The actors arn't gonna stop growing for the movie.God knows we don't want to end up replacing another dumbledore.Personally The first book is the only movie to stay true through and through.Anyone else that Hermoine is actually turning out to be pretty friggan hot?she isn't reallly 14 is she?

                anyway so yeah as for homo eroticness.Are you forgetting that was their first dance?I mean do you remember your first dance?I thought it was pretty clever how they did that.Since they took out the whole Quidditch season i mean that did take away quite alot.Cus well maybe i'm a little fuzzy but weren't Cho and Cedric Seekers hence elevated rivalry for cho.also explains how harry met her and i mean if you think about it it further enforces how alike Harry and Cedric are which kind of lacked in the movie.I also was disappointed by how they skipped the world cup i freaked out in my mind...Kinda Just like WTF they skipped it!!!!!!O.o.Oh well i guess it was silly of me to hope that seeing the movie would be the same as reading the book.All and all as a movie i liked it.

      probably one of the most brilliant parts of the movie was when fred/or george? asked that one girl to the ball by throwing a paper ball at her.Btw who was the girl?i'm pretty sure shes a chaser for gryphondor?


*Originally Posted by JAPPO
Ah, another year another gay harry potter movie. Seriously, what's so great about a nerd with a scar on his face? Grow up, and grow some balls. Seriouslah naw.*

As for that....Um yeah this is coming from an 18 year old who likes dragonball z.where people don't use incantations or spells to use some kind of power but stand around making constipated noises.And If you hadn't noticed all 360 million of the dragonball Z episodes are the same thing Scream,fight for ten minutes,corny joke,Talk,fight.Believe me I know i watched it too..WHEN I WAS *9*.At least try watching a more respectable mature anime before you go talking crap about a movie based off a book that has almost a bigger adult fanbase than children.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2005)

Jappo pawned by Nara...
Well i FINALLY saw the movie , i loved each event, the dragon is my fav, i see alot of people liked the water one. I felt the only part that was really rushed was the begining, the match was a thing i REALLY wanted to see. Well 2 hours is a bit short, i don't want it anymore then 2 hours and 30 minutes...i don't want a LOTR's 3 and a half hour thing, way to long. The fifth should be two parts, put one out for two months and then the next one two months later, just film them together.


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 27, 2005)

I saw it yesterday and I have to say it was the best HP movie yet. And even though I've only read 1 HP book (Prisoner of Azkaban) it did feel like some of the plot points were missing. Like, why the fudge did those ghosts appear in the cemetery when Harry was fighting Voldy? It made no sense.

Also, about Voldy, he didn't seem as uber as we were led to believe, I mean come on. Harry had more trouble dealing with the dragon.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Nov 27, 2005)

I LOVED THIS MOVIE. 

It made me cry at the end. >______>


----------



## Taxman (Nov 27, 2005)

well...the movie was pretty good considering how much they had to cover.  I was disappointed in a few things since I have read the books.  They should have spent more time with the third task...=/...but it's all good.  It felt as if it was rushing through certain parts, but the movie was still good.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 27, 2005)

the movie was alright, not bad. this movie is tearing up the box office, over 100 mill on the opening weekend.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 27, 2005)

okay.  spoilers ahoy because frankly, you shouldn't be in this thread if you don't know what's going on.

dumbledore=too ANGRY.  dumbledore doesn't get angry.  he gets eerily polite.  that's why he's so much fun.  he does not, REPEAT, does not get in harry's grill and shake the poor lad.

where are my weasleys???  BILL, PERCY (okay, i could do without percy after book 5), and CHARLIE, I MISSED YOU!

fleur should have worn her hair down.  viktor should have been a little leaner and tougher looking (though i understand all the fangirling over his arms).  

mad eye...you were perfect


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 27, 2005)

I love homoerotic softcore porn featuring young adolescents who use magic....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2005)

^Boner = Loser

Anyway which was your favoirt even?


----------



## Superking (Nov 28, 2005)

Voldemort reminded me of this one crack addict I was watching with my friends, he was at the Gameworks at Great Lakes Crossing mall. He had the same manner of movement and the way he talked (though not about Harry Potter and crap), excitedly trying to do favors for people and asking for some change. They threw E.T. in the bucket and out came that crack addict I saw. I laughed pretty loud when I realized _that_ was Voldemort.


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 28, 2005)

well done for the time, i wouldnt have minded a longer movie if it stayed pretty close to the book...dumbledore did seem to overreact, though in that situation overreacting is better than underreacting(the previous dumbledore had the exact stern yet delicate tone, but the current dumbledore wasnt too horrible).  freakiest part of the movie had to be moaning mona in the bath *shiver* 
my favorite part is when the inspector realizes moody is not moody because of a certain oral habit  
watch it on imax you see a LOt of things one could easily miss


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Nov 28, 2005)

> Voldemort fawning over Cedric's good looks.



:rofl:rofl this made me laugh so much.

The movie was okay  but it seemed like nearly half the book was cut out, but it can't be helped it was over 500 pages long.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 28, 2005)

Essentially, the moves are a compilation of clips from the books that the fans want to see. So those that are going because their 20 friends are going or because theire bor/girlfriend are going are pretty much screwed. If I wasn't an avid fan, I would have said the movie was shitty.

But I am, so instead I rave at the errors.


----------



## pinay_pride123 (Nov 28, 2005)

I love harry Potter!! It did come out where I live and I saw teh newest one! In fact, I saw it twice.......!


----------



## Lexiefaye (Dec 2, 2005)

from a look alike thread ...




Thought you guys would like it. BTW, filming for Order of the Pheonix isn't until Feburary - meaning don't expect the next one 'til next summer. And book 7 isn't being started 'til January so don't expect the next book 'til Summer '07. Makes waiting 16 weeks for the end of anime fillers seem a breeze.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 2, 2005)

voldemort didn't look scary at all


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Dec 3, 2005)

i saw it yesterday......I thought it was loongg......and boring....anf they got lots of things wrong......and that final stadium....was TINY!!!! wth???


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 3, 2005)

The visual effect is really amazing, and the movie is not bad at all.

I give 3 stars for Harry Potter


----------



## peachyqtz (Dec 3, 2005)

Even though it's so short and yeah there are a lot of imperfections. I still LOVED the movie! One of my favorites. Great effects. 

But yeah, if you don't read the book, you'll get totally lost.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Dec 3, 2005)

peachyqtz said:
			
		

> Even though it's so short and yeah there are a lot of imperfections. I still LOVED the movie! One of my favorites. Great effects.
> 
> But yeah, if you don't read the book, you'll get totally lost.


Actually it's the longest of all the movies so far


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Harry needs a haircut lol.


Yeah, I think all the guys stopped cutting their hair when they started shooting movie 1. Fred and George look ridiculous, and Ron isn't much better. Harry's looks fine, since his hair is supposed to be messy and unruly. 

I think the movie was great! They didn't change anything big really, just
*Spoiler*: _small things_ 



 like Harry being among the tents instead of in the forest when the Dark Mark was cast, or the size of the maze (loads bigger in the movie) or the emptiness of the maze.




Definitely wasn't expecting Cho Chang to have an Irish accent, though. That really threw me off. lol


----------



## Sasuke530 (Dec 3, 2005)

I watched the movie! I thought that voldemort looked kind of funny!


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah Voldermort was funny :rofl

Well the beginning was kinda boring 
The graveyard part was the only thing that got me interested


----------



## Sasuke530 (Dec 3, 2005)

You're right,the beginning was boring because it took a while!


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Dec 4, 2005)

It was tooo packed with events...that's wats dragging both the book and the movie down ..... Its like...you get tired of it after about half of the movie...

The good things were: the bath scene where he opens the egg....it was so completely gross and wrong and yuck that I was laughing~ it was wonderful~

and the entrance of those girls into the hall at the beginning.....*aaaaaah~*....was hilarious~


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2005)

The part where Ron zoomed in on the girls generous rumps was classic. =3 <3


----------



## Vile.47 (Dec 4, 2005)

Aww, if this movie was cut out this much, imagine how much would be cut from OotP... Anyway the movie rocked! Sure they cut out some small parts but everything is still there. I wanna see more of the female cast XD. Harry looks somewhat alot better with longer hair to me.


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Dec 4, 2005)

Ron acts more and more like he's got no balls....


----------



## Sakura (Dec 4, 2005)

hez not _acting _like it. he _is _a guy with no balls. totally..ron needs to grow up. harry is actually really mature


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Dec 4, 2005)

grlninja16 said:
			
		

> hez not _acting _like it. he _is _a guy with no balls. totally..ron needs to grow up. harry is actually really mature


ur cool~ I like you~


----------



## Sakura (Dec 4, 2005)

hehe. i like you too. we are the 'ronz got no balls ' twins


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 17, 2005)

Just watched it.
Though it was cut, and all, it's still my favorite. ^_^ The effects blew off the 3rd's. Loved the ball, and the Dragon task. >D


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah i also recently watched this and liked it. though i haven't watched the first 3. not really a potter fan, it was just playing and caught my attention. it's pretty good, i'll probably watch the 5th movie. lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2005)

Movie is great and Ron...no comment...but I love the effects, the dragon task, and the maze (:wOOT) That was some good action plus the ending blew my head off!


----------



## Zenko (Dec 21, 2005)

The only thing that totally pissed me off was the fact that they went through all the trouble of having the Qudditch Cup stadium and no match.


----------

